# Pergola - paint or stain - then maintenance



## woodsglen (Apr 9, 2008)

In building a deck and pergola - I am wondering the what's best application for a pergola.

Obviously I can pre stain the entire thing and then put it up - but that leaves me wondering about 3 - 5 - 7 years from now.

the pergola is (going to be ) southern pine ( with PT posts ) , the deck is PT.

the deck gets stained.. thats a no brainer.. But....

=========================

I can foresee a safety issue with re staining a pergola. How would I apply deck cleaning products to overhead vertical and horizontal surfaces safely??

Not to mention when it all comes off during washing?

How have other people approached this?.. do you stain first and then repaint?.. or repaint in a solid stain "like applying paint".. or just paint the pergola and stain the deck?

thanks for any advice.. I don't want this to be a costly and time consuming mistake.
Wayne


----------



## stf (Jul 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Pergolas can vary with their coatings
I have done both stain and paint on them
It's usually in deference to what the homeowner would like...there's no "right" answer so to speak

If one uses (trans-/semi-trans/semi-solid) stain on the deck, and wants the pergola to match, there's no reason not to
The pergola may or mat not need cleaning and re-staining when the deck does
Generally they need them less than decks

Some people want the pergola painted
Often in this case, a solid stain is used
But if the circumstances permit or prefer, actual paint may be used


----------

